# Lost Push Pole??



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Anyone in the corpus area lose a push pole on Laguna Shores dr.? There’s a guy on Corpus Fishing Forum looking for its rightful owner.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

R-Dub said:


> Anyone in the corpus area lose a push pole on Laguna Shores dr.? There’s a guy on Corpus Fishing Forum looking for its rightful owner.


I lost a Stiffy Extreme in East Matagorda Bay last year.


----------

